# Container ships



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

STX of Korea have announced that they have designed a large container vessel, to carry 22,000 TEU's @ 24/26 knots. Length 460m x 60m x 30m.
(1509.26' x 196.86' x 71.43) No doubt with about a dozen crew.
Ports with a draught of 14m could handle her if they had the length. Run envisaged Shanghai to Long Beach.


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

22,000 TEU's ????? 

You sure? That is more than twice the capacity of today's largest box boats. Interesting. Any more details?

VTR1000


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats a heck of a size of a ship. One hell of a lot of containers too!
Hope they know what they are doing. hell of an insurance claim if that lot went wrong!


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

This is basically a marketing ploy to announce to the World what STX can do. The chances of any containerships of this size being built in the forseeable future is minimal. Only two ports in the World have the capability to handle such ships - Shanghai and Long Beach.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

(Jester) and she'd be probably designed to sail with a crew of 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

If the Pentagon can control and assign targets to PARA's (Pilotless Attack/Recon Aircraft) over Aghanistan from in the US. How long do you think it will be before shipping companies realise that they can have their fleets doing ocean passage controlled by some teenager in his basement on a video terminal?
Think of the savings.........and of course the GROSS profit!
AB


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
As someone once said and at the risk of repeating myself the future of shipping can be summed up in three letters F.B.F. - Fewer Bigger Faster.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------

